# [H] Dreadnought [W] £ or stuff!



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

hello all ! here i have a dreadnought:









































Looking for Cash offers and also any other unpainted kits or mini. I mean any can be warhammer fantasy,or 40k units minis. Also Im looking for bits as well! Pm me or post here 

Thanks for looking!
Gimme a shout if you need more pictures or whatever!


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I hate ultramarines. But want that ^^ Any armies in particular you are after kit wise?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Gobbo said:


> I hate ultramarines. But want that ^^ Any armies in particular you are after kit wise?


Haha! nothing in particular maybe dark eldar more so but anything tbh  whatchya got!?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Bump bump! Someone must want this! come on guys!


----------

